# How to get into backgrounding



## sduncan (Jul 21, 2016)

Looking to get my newly founded angus brand off the ground and am looking at my options. Was wondering what all goes into backgrounding cattle and if you had any tips for a cattle industry newcomer since the markets haven't been the best. Hope some of you can help me with your knowledge and know how.


----------

